# Aktion beendet: Humble Store: Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation für Lau (Steam Key)



## Maverick3k (8. Mai 2020)

Hi,

aktuell gibt es im Humble Store das Spiel umsonst abzustauben.

Wie fast immer im Humble Store, bekommt man einen Steam Key.

Angebot gilt bis zum 10.05. ca. 19 Uhr.


----------

